# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Μασια για τα μαλια BELLISSIMA

## Master Sat

Η εν λογω μασια δουλεβει λιγο και μετα νεκρωνει και δεν αναβει εκτος κι αν την βγαλεις και την ξαναβαλεις στην πριζα...
Καποια βοηθεια σας παρακαλω...

----------


## firewalker

Πρέπει να είναι ελαττωματικές οι συγκεκριμένες (αν είναι αυτή με την οθόνη που έχει ένδειξη για τρεις θερμοκρασίες). Έχω δει 2 τέτοιες (η μία άλλης εταιρίας με τον ίδιο όμως controller εσωτερικά) με αυτό το πρόβλημα. Να την πας πίσω. Της φίλης μου που είχε την ίδια του πήρε τηλέφωνο την πήγε κάπου προς τον Πειραιά και την άλλαξαν χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα. Ούτε να την κοιτάξουν ούτε τίποτε. κάτι που ενισχύει την άποψή μου πως κάτι τρέχει με το μοντέλο αυτό.

----------


## Master Sat

> Πρέπει να είναι ελαττωματικές οι συγκεκριμένες (αν είναι αυτή με την οθόνη που έχει ένδειξη για τρεις θερμοκρασίες). Έχω δει 2 τέτοιες (η μία άλλης εταιρίας με τον ίδιο όμως controller εσωτερικά) με αυτό το πρόβλημα. Να την πας πίσω. Της φίλης μου που είχε την ίδια του πήρε τηλέφωνο την πήγε κάπου προς τον Πειραιά και την άλλαξαν χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα. Ούτε να την κοιτάξουν ούτε τίποτε. κάτι που ενισχύει την άποψή μου πως κάτι τρέχει με το μοντέλο αυτό.


Ναι φιλε ειναι η συγκεκριμενη με το κατραν αλλα πως να την παω πισω αφου την εχω πανω απο 1 χρονο...Ειναι δηλ.εκτος εγγυησης...

----------


## studio52

ολες οι μικροσυσκευες εχουν εγγυηση 2 χρονων .  να πας να σου την αντικαταστησουν  Master Sat

----------

